# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντίο Sheldon

## Georgia_io

Λίγο πριν γιορτάσουμε έναν χρόνο μαζί, το φιλαράκι μου, ο αγαπημένος μου Sheldon με άφησε.
Μάλλον πήγε να βρει τη φίλη του την Penny.
Ευχαριστώ για το διάστημα που περάσαμε μαζί και συγνώμη αν σε στεναχώρησα...





Από τις πρώτες μέρες της φιλίας μας








Με την Penny του

----------


## geam

κρίμα Γιωργία....

----------


## Athina

Λυπάμαι πολύ Γεωργία.
Πώς έγινε αυτό?
Αρρώστησε?

----------


## Oneiropagida

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ Γεωργία....................... που τελικά δεν τα κατάφερε ο μικρός................ :Sad0121:  :: 

Τον φρόντησες πραγματικά πολύ και τον αγάπησες ακόμα περισσότερο....... Καλό ταξίδι μικρόυλι.....

----------


## mariakappa

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ.μερικες φορες οσο κι αν προσπαθουμε να κανουμε τα παντα η φυση ειναι πιο δυνατη απο εμας.εφυγε ομως ταλαιπωρημενος μεν απο την ασθενεια του αλλα ευτυχισμενος δε που τον αγαπησες.

----------


## moutro

Είναι πολύ κρίμα....Λυπάμαι Γεωργία...έκανες ότι μπορούσες,δυστυχώς όμως δεν περνούν όλα από το χέρι μας...Σελντονάκο,καλό ταξίδι...

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Γεωργια ... το κορμακι του μονο πεθανε .ζει στην καρδια σου και σιγουρα καπου πολυ πιο ομορφα !

----------


## mitsman

Γεωργια λυπαμαι πραγματικα πολυ.... αλλα χαιρομαι που υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που φροντιζουν και κανουν για τα πουλακια τους τοσα οσα εσυ και που σε γνωριζω μαλιστα!!!!

Καλο ταξιδι Σελντονακο......

----------


## ninos

Γεωργία καλησπέρα,

Ο φιλαράκος σου σίγουρα δεν θέλει να σε βλέπει να στεναχωρείσαι, απλά γιατί δεν γνωρίζεις οτι και εκεί που ειναι περνά πολύ - πολύ ωραία. Πλέων είναι στους ουρανούς και πετά ελεύθερα μαζί με την αγαπημένη του Penny. Σίγουρα θα σε ευγνωμονεί και θα σε θυμάται για πάντα

----------


## kaveiros

Αντίο στον ομορφούλη. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι πέρασε μαζί σου όσο καλύτερα γίνεται. Δυστυχώς σε μερικά πράγματα δεν μπορούμε να επέμβουμε...Καλό του ταξίδι :sad:

----------


## maria-karolina

Καλό ταξίδι μικρέ μου γαλάζιε...

----------


## Georgia_io

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια!
Με την αγάπη σας και τη στήριξή σας, όλα γίνονται καλύτερα!

----------


## vikitaspaw

κριμα ρε γαμωτο για το πουλακι!! μη στεναχωριεσαι ομως κ μολις εισαι ετοιμη θα βρεις αξιο αντικαταστατη!!

----------


## Paul

Λυπαμαι πολυ για τον μικρο Sheldon... :sad:

----------


## zack27

Γιωργια μου πραγματικα λυπαμαι!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Λυπάμαι πολύ Γεωργία Καλο ταξιδι να εχει

----------


## marlene

*Λυπάμαι, Γεωργία... Καλό ταξίδι, μικρέ Sheldon..!*

----------


## paulos

να τον θυμασαι παντα....

----------


## Εφη

λυπάμαι πολύ Γεωργία μου...πάρα πολύ

----------


## Georgia_io

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους...

----------

